# My Wild Bettas



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

Figured I would post some pictures of my wild bettas that I am currently breeding. All of these bettas have spawned and given me fry or are in the process of about to give me fry. I also have one other species of wild betta but they are juvies and I have had a hard time nailing them down to get a real good pic.  

Betta Simplex -- Male



Betta Simplex -- Pair



Betta Simplex -- Female




Betta Midas -- Female



Betta Midas -- Male




Betta Albimarginata -- Smaller Male



Betta Albimarginata -- Bigger Male



Betta Albimarginata -- Dominant Female



Betta Albimarginata -- Non Dominant Female


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

what is your dominant Albimarginata girl sitting on???

These are all beautiful and amazing fish!


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

LOL The pile of thawed brine shrimp. She is "hoarding" it from the non-dominant female.


----------



## newbettaguy (Apr 15, 2013)

wow such a difference from the captive bred betta fish... very beautiful and thanks for sharing


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I thought so, but I wasn't 100% sure! lol My domestic girls do that too, only with algae wafers and caves. XD


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Do you ever sell your Juvies? I would absolutely adore a pair or 2 of Betta Albimarginata!! They are all gorgeous!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice fish. I have a soft spot for Betta albimarginata as I used to keep them a while ago. They have such an adorable expression. 

What are your juvenile species? I see you are a fan of mouthbrooders.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

Moonshadow -- I do sell my betta albimarginata juvies when they get to be about 3 months old. I currently have 3 spawns growing out that total out to about 80 between all 3. I have some that are coming to selling age here real soon (they just turned 2 months old), I have some that just turned 1 month old, and the last spawn just turned 2 weeks old. My big male just spawned again yesterday so I will have more in about 3 weeks to grow out. LOL

LittleBettaFish -- I adore the mouthbrooders. I prefer them over the bubblenesters any day although there are some wild bubblenesters that are pretty cool. The juvies that I currently have are betta unimaculata. I have 8 of them at the moment and the biggest ones are around 2 1/2 -3 in size right now. Hoping to be able to sex them soon and pick myself a pair(or reverse trio) and then sell the rest. I got them by trading with a fellow wild betta breeder.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Ooh I have Betta unimaculata. I have 12. 11 juveniles (well nearly adults now) and their father.

They are my favourite of the unimaculata complex. Even over macrostoma. They just have such a dog-like personality and a very endearing expression. 

Hopefully you get your trio/pair. That's the worst bit. Waiting until everyone is big enough to sex and hoping you got what you want.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Wild bettas are defiantly something I will get into in the future. I'm especially interested in albimarginata... Just something about them. There is no denying that captive bred splendens are remarkable, but wilds are pure, simple, and amazing. Beautiful fish you have!


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

Littlebettafish -- I have had two other members of the unimaculata complex already, Betta Ocellata and Betta Macrostoma. My very first wild bettas were betta ocellata and I had 3 that I raised from 3 month old juvie size. I lost my two males to jumping and my female I lost recently from a bout of columnaris brought on by stress from a busted heater(which is what also took out my breeding pair of betta macrostoma and a pair of betta pugnax). I want betta pallifina but haven't found anyone in the US that is breeding them to buy or trade for them. I am almost to the point of have some transhipped in. I really like the "attitude" of the unimac juvies and my ocellatas over my macs although the macs were beautiful. I am pretty sure the two biggest of the unimac juvies are M/F but I am waiting a little longer to be sure.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

Mattsbetta -- I recommend albimarginata especially for a first wild betta. They are such fun and really are easy breeders once they are happy. They are nice and small so you can fit them into a smaller tank than some of the other wilds plus their colors when in breeding mode are gorgeous and somewhat unexpected. The "sister" species betta channoides is the same way and looks extremely similar to the albimarginata. They are probably going to be the next wild that I get to tell ya the truth.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah I boiled my macrostoma pair when my heater carked it. 

They are maniac jumpers. I lost my unimaculata female to jumping and the father unimaculata has shown his juveniles how to go up and down really fast along the back wall of the tank so I have to have that covered with cling wrap and a glass lid to stop them getting out. 

Yeah it is hard sourcing wilds sometimes. I am after a pair of coccina and tussyae but I think it is going to be ages before I can get them here in Australia.

I also think albis are excellent first time bettas. I always recommend them for anyone wanting to dip their toe into wilds.


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

*My 2 boys in my 2 boys' room. *

Jumpers is right. My female ocellata jumped from the tank twice and I was luckily down in the area when she did it both times. The males I was not so lucky with and found both of them all the way across the room. The unimaculata juvies have given me some jumping scares already when switching tanks -- they would jump from the net. One of them got underneath one of the stands and I didn't think I was going to get it back out. The biggest advice I can give people about wild bettas is *completely* cover your tanks. Any hole will become an escape hatch no matter how small it seems.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Very nice. Also why I stay away from rose tails (I have one that I want to breed- but I would need a perfect female). They look great but unfortunately it's not the greatest for the fish. And I was pretty much some on albimarginata, but you guys made it 100%! When the time comes I will have a few questions for you two!


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

LOL For some that follow and read Mattsbettas statement about the rosetail -- I accidentally posted about my splenden males on this post and then moved it to its correct post. 

Mattsbettas -- Definitely will help when you decide to get your own albimarginata. I know a guy in Canada that is currently breeding betta channoides and he might end up with some albimarginata by the time you are ready to get some. Which might make it easier to get some. Sorry about moving the other post -- I didn't realize I hadn't saved it before coming back to this thread and it moved all that into this thread for some reason.


----------

